# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الـطـرائف >  >  نكت 2010

## نسيم الذكريات

اثنين بدو راحو اسبانيا وقعدو مع واحد اسباني سألوه وش اسمك قال خوان كارلوس قالولو والنعم حنا اخوان نورة 





محشش امه تقومة لصلاة الجمعة قالتله قوم الامام بيخطب قال زوجوه يستاهل







بقرة رافعة ذيلها ليه ؟؟؟؟تسمع اف ام 






وحدة كل ما جابت ولد مات راحت لدكتور محشش ومايدري وش يقولها فقال جدهم عايش ؟؟؟قالت لا قال اجل طالعين على جدهم








محشش ملقوف يبي يفتي سألوه : وش حكم واحد ياكل مع وحدة من نفس الايسكريم ؟ قال اذا الايس كريم مافي حليب عادي اما اذا في فبتصير اخته بالرضاعة 











محشش طلب منه استاذ انه يرسم رسمه لما خلص الاستاذ شاف الصفحة بيضة سأل المحشش وش رسمت ؟ قال بقرة تاكل حشيش قاله طيب وين الحشيش قال اكلته البقرة قاله طيب وين البقرة قال راحت










محشش سألوه ربعه عن حالة ابوه الي في العناية المركزة قال ابد عايش على الاسلاك صاير كأنه بلاي ستيشن




منقول للفرفشة ورسم الإبتسامة ..
تحياتي للجميع ..

----------


## عنيده

وحدة كل ما جابت ولد مات راحت لدكتور محشش ومايدري وش يقولها فقال جدهم عايش ؟؟؟قالت لا قال اجل طالعين على جدهم

فن و الله .. 

هههههههههههههاااي .. 

موفقه خيتوو ..

----------


## ليلاس

*يسلمووووووووا خيتي ع الطرح*

*الله يعطيييييييييييييييييك العااااااااااااااااافية*

*لا خلا ولا عدم*

----------


## هدوء الغرام

محشش ملقوف يبي يفتي سألوه : وش حكم واحد ياكل مع وحدة من نفس الايسكريم ؟ قال اذا الايس كريم مافي حليب عادي اما اذا في فبتصير اخته بالرضاعة 


هههههههههههه
تسلمي

----------


## ward roza <3

محشش امه تقومة لصلاة الجمعة قالتله قوم الامام بيخطب قال زوجوه يستاهل

مشكورة اختي نسيم

----------


## موالية حيدر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
محشش سألوه ربعه عن حالة أبوه
اللي في العناية المركزة
قال أبد عايش على الأسلاك
صاير كأنه بلاي ستيشن


صج ... محشش 
مالت عليه ...
على هيك حكي !!! 
*شكراً*
* ع هيك طرائف !!!*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

يسلملي كل من مر بصفحتي وطبع
بصمته فيها ..
دووم يااربي هالإبتسامة تعلو الوجوه..
دمتم جميعا بألف خير..

----------


## الفجر 110

هذه طرائف جميلة كلها 

اودت لانفلاق الصبح عن شفتي بالابتسامة في هذا الليل المظلم الكئيب

فاودعت بين ثنايا ابتسامة قديمة كاني اسمعها من بين حروفك الندية 

شكرا اختي نسيم لكتابتها 

رغم تأخري في الرد لكني ما زلت مذ قرأتها مبتهج الثغر

كما كان هو ذا انا صانع الخبز 

ربما ما تغيرت عجينته الطريه

الف سلام

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

صانع الخبز
لعروجك متصفحي إشراقة منيرة في
يوم مبارك  ,,,جعل الله ثغرك مشرق بالسعاادة
والإبتسامة الداائمة  .. أسعدني جدا مرورك أخي العزيز ..
ألف تحية لك وسلام من الله ورحمته وبركاته ..
فلتكن داائما وأبدا بألف خير ..

----------

